# I'm back!!!



## Alex 22 (Jun 13, 2009)

Hey guys, long time no see........ I was very busy the past few months with my training for Culinary Arts. I guess now I have free time.:rasp: 
How was everyone's new years and christmas?? Mine was excellent.
-Alex


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Can't say that I'm thrilled by this news

But welcome back none the less.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

welcome back


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Joy!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Nice to see ya man...


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

I'm back too, it's been a long night sleeping, hope you all had a good day.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

you, sir, are a glutton for punishment.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Culinary arts? Didn't know they taught that in middle school


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

^
Nor did I







back Cotter


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

you were gone? maybe thats why it was so nice around here for a while.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Yes Alex welcome back buddy!

I was wondering where you were man, its definitely been a long time. Hows aquaventure going? Im going to stop by once and see how that sites going.

WELCOME BACK!


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

I think he may be gone again....... What a fool....


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

I misread and thought Alex 23 was back. What a let down.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

What the hell could I have possibly missed with this????


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I'll take "Don't give a flying f*ck" for 500 Alex!!


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

RedneckR0nin said:


> I'll take "Don't give a flying f*ck" for 500 Alex!!


I've heard and seen this name beatin left and right...What did I miss man????


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

notaverage said:


> I'll take "Don't give a flying f*ck" for 500 Alex!!


I've heard and seen this name beatin left and right...What did I miss man????
[/quote]

ALOT! Here's the clifnotes

Kid LOVES Nate and his fish. Fast forward like 2 days. Kid HATES Nate and his fish.

Watch out sponsors.............he's back!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Trigga said:


> Culinary arts? Didn't know they taught that in middle school


home ec? but seriously... where did you get culinary arts training as a 15 year old?

i think i remember a few funny exchanges between alex and SYM... hopefully we see some more of that


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Looked it up...sorry I even kept the thread alive.
View attachment 190251

View attachment 190251

View attachment 190251

View attachment 190251

View attachment 190251

View attachment 190251


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

thats alot of douchery


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Buckman said:


> thats alot of douchery :laugh:


Guess so...I blame it on my evil twin.."Dewars"


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

lol


----------



## Alex 22 (Jun 13, 2009)

Wow first off... I would like to thank everyone for the welcome back...
Secondly, I am not in middle school... High school, ninth grade to be exact. They do actully have culinary in middle, but not as advanced as high school. I am studying to become a head or pastry chef.
Thirdly, for those douchbag posts all I have to say was that was very uncalled for and certainly unneccessary.
-Alex


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Alex 22 said:


> Wow first off... I would like to thank everyone for the welcome back...
> Secondly, I am not in middle school... High school, ninth grade to be exact. They do actully have culinary in middle, but not as advanced as high school. I am studying to become a head or pastry chef.
> Thirdly, for those douchbag posts all I have to say was that was very uncalled for and certainly unneccessary.
> -Alex


so are you just taking a cooking class as an elective then? that's cool that you already have an idea of what you want to do for a career, do you know where you wanna go for actual culinary training?


----------



## Tdot_Jack (Nov 16, 2009)

joedizzlempls said:


> Wow first off... I would like to thank everyone for the welcome back...
> Secondly, I am not in middle school... High school, ninth grade to be exact. They do actully have culinary in middle, but not as advanced as high school. I am studying to become a head or pastry chef.
> Thirdly, for those douchbag posts all I have to say was that was very uncalled for and certainly unneccessary.
> -Alex


so are you just taking a cooking class as an elective then? that's cool that you already have an idea of what you want to do for a career, do you know where you wanna go for actual culinary training?
[/quote]

Mcdonalds, Full time, Life time.

I joke, I like cooking myself.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Good old Alex22 I have not missed you one bit


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Feefa said:


> Good old Alex22 I have not missed you one bit


ok, what the hell did i miss? he joined this summer when i was busy getting the house ready for the baby, so i was only popping into the lounge every once in a while. i remember SYM and alex having a few funny exchanges, but was there more?


----------



## Alex 22 (Jun 13, 2009)

joedizzlempls said:


> Wow first off... I would like to thank everyone for the welcome back...
> Secondly, I am not in middle school... High school, ninth grade to be exact. They do actully have culinary in middle, but not as advanced as high school. I am studying to become a head or pastry chef.
> Thirdly, for those douchbag posts all I have to say was that was very uncalled for and certainly unneccessary.
> -Alex


so are you just taking a cooking class as an elective then? that's cool that you already have an idea of what you want to do for a career, do you know where you wanna go for actual culinary training?
[/quote]
No I'm taking cooking as a permanent class that I will have for the next 4 years and then get a degre and then go to a culinary institute (spelling). My electives are rotc, and health.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Good luck on the cooking man. I'm in culinary arts too, but not that bullshit highschool hustle. I failed that sh*t twice (trying to put weed in the cupcakes). I'm in the big leagues now though- the NBA of cooking school your still in high school varsity compared to me. I'll kill a niga before I let em take away my dreams of owning my own burger joint right here at 5th and Crenshaw.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Trigger lover said:


> Can't say that I'm thrilled by this news
> 
> But welcome back none the less.


hahaha. There are few comments that make me literally laugh out loud, but this did it. Thank you.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)




----------



## Alex 22 (Jun 13, 2009)

Some of the responses in this thread make me say WTF?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Maybe it's because of the way you have responded to others in the past my friend.


----------



## Alex 22 (Jun 13, 2009)

Thats the past,this is the present.... I think its a times we move on!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Mine was just f*cking around Alexx


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

So it begins :laugh:


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

This is the lounge people says things for fun too that's why you shouldn't take things too much to heart in here.


----------



## Alex 22 (Jun 13, 2009)

LOL, I understand now...


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

You better start understanding this sh*t now if you want to be a real deal pastry chef like your boy (me). Out of my block, there are 600 ******, only about 300 of them are real ******, and only 10 of them are real enough to be a pastry chef. I am one of those ******.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

speakyourmind said:


> You better start understanding this sh*t now if you want to be a real deal pastry chef like your boy (me). Out of my block, there are 600 ******, only about 300 of them are real ******, and only 10 of them are real enough to be a pastry chef. I am one of those ******.


What, exactly, are we huffing tonight?


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

ChilDawg said:


> You better start understanding this sh*t now if you want to be a real deal pastry chef like your boy (me). Out of my block, there are 600 ******, only about 300 of them are real ******, and only 10 of them are real enough to be a pastry chef. I am one of those ******.


What, exactly, are we huffing tonight?
[/quote]
after reading it, maybe gasoline and paint?


----------



## Alex 22 (Jun 13, 2009)

If I read that post correctly, maybe he ,meant I better become a good pastry chef. And it will be hard time finding a job as a pastry chef... or something like that???


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

Alex 22 said:


> If I read that post correctly, maybe he ,meant I better become a good pastry chef. And it will be hard time finding a job as a pastry chef... or something like that???


confucius say, you read into things too much, young grasshopper.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

All im saying is it aint' gon' be easy. My first day in pastry chef training, I went in to start my first day. I came out as an accessory to murder and armed robbery, its funny like that in pastry chef school sometimes. You never knew what was going to happen or when. After that I knew it was going to be a long couple of years.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

:laugh:


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

speakyourmind said:


> All im saying is it aint' gon' be easy. My first day in pastry chef training, I went in to start my first day. I came out as an accessory to murder and armed robbery, its funny like that in pastry chef school sometimes. You never knew what was going to happen or when. After that I knew it was going to be a long couple of years.


This kinda reminds me of the Story you told me about how you shanked that Native Canadian in prison with your bunk bed mattress shank you made.

Anyways Alex im Nbkk, i never heard of you before at all. Ever. But welcome back. You seem to be a popular guy around here.


----------



## Zulu Warrior (Jul 8, 2009)

cant say welcome back, as I've just arrived but...welcome back... I for one would have missed you


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Zulu Warrior said:


> cant say welcome back, as I've just arrived but...welcome back... *I for one would have missed you*


Trust me on this, you wouldn't have.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

C'mon people let's give the benefit of the doubt to the kid.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Well I couldn't think any less of him


----------



## Alex 22 (Jun 13, 2009)

Bawb2u said:


> cant say welcome back, as I've just arrived but...welcome back... *I for one would have missed you*


Trust me on this, you wouldn't have.
[/quote]
Oh its you agian.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Alex there are gonna be a lot of smart asses responding in here you and my self included.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2010)

Perhaps everyone got off on the wrong foot. Hopefully there wont be a repeat of the past.

Welcome back Alex


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

ksls, you're quite the forum police today. Making a run at MOD?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I think so.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Yeah!!! Welcome back Alex!!









Woohoo!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2010)

Hahaha nope, just on an anti BS mission today I guess


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

So does your husband know to stay out of your way?


----------



## glockner99 (Nov 2, 2005)

ksls said:


> Hahaha nope, just on an anti BS mission today I guess


I like the BS....It makes me....


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

sh*t i say welcome back alex- the drama is what makes this forum interesting to read. If we could get silence, liquid, and jiggy to all come back I'd consider it a major win for the home team.


----------



## Alex 22 (Jun 13, 2009)

ksls said:


> Perhaps everyone got off on the wrong foot. Hopefully there wont be a repeat of the past.
> 
> Welcome back Alex


Thanks


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

you and johnny zanni should become pm pals


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Maybe they already are.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Trigga said:


> you and johnny zanni should become pm pals












they would make a hot couple


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Not sure if it would work. Probably turn out like this.

Johnny- Hey alex!

Alex- Gtfo.

Johnny-


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

^^ LOL'

4 pages and theres only actuallly about 5 sincere welcomes


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

2 of those 5 Are sarcastic.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

How can you know for sure?


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

I was sent Pm's.

Just kidding.

I calculated everyone who dislikes him or said something negative, wrote down the odds, Carried the one, and thats how i got it.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Damn you got too much time on your hands bro!


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

You wouldn't even believe it man.

......


----------



## Alex 22 (Jun 13, 2009)

lol you guys crack me but none of that will ever happen


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

-NBKK- said:


> I was sent Pm's.
> 
> Just kidding.
> 
> I calculated everyone who dislikes him or said something negative, wrote down the odds, *Carried the one*, and thats how i got it.


In a situation like that how far do you have to carry the one? I'd figure at least 5 feet, right?


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

No just over the 6 and don't forget to divide the odds by 9.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

LOL!! Bawb2u that avatar of p-man holding the dead cat is great


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Alex 22 said:


> lol you guys crack me but none of that will ever happen


gtfo


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

:laugh: this thread will be complete when johnny shows up


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I like to carry ones to represent that ten of something is one of something that's ten times as large. But whatever floats your boat, I guess. Just, please, stay the hell away from my developmental math students if you do something else when carrying ones...


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

nevermind...


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Aw come on O6, i really want to know what you wanted to say. We care. We care about You.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> nevermind...


It was tongue-in-cheek. I think it's kind of funny to say semi-buzzkill things like that when everyone else is kidding.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

ChilDawg said:


> nevermind...


It was tongue-in-cheek. I think it's kind of funny to say semi-buzzkill things like that when everyone else is kidding.
[/quote]

I have a problem incorporating developmental in to my comments with out it sounding like i'm full of hate or making fun of the handicapped...I blame chil for this disorder and I'm thinking of suing!!


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> nevermind...


It was tongue-in-cheek. I think it's kind of funny to say semi-buzzkill things like that when everyone else is kidding.
[/quote]

I have a problem incorporating developmental in to my comments with out it sounding like i'm full of hate or making fun of the handicapped...*I blame chil for this disorder and I'm thinking of suing!!*
[/quote]

We could all do a class action suit, now all we need is some class.


----------



## Alex 22 (Jun 13, 2009)

His Majesty said:


> lol you guys crack me but none of that will ever happen


gtfo
[/quote]
f*ck you... gtfo


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

Aaaaannnnnnnnnddddddddddd, we're off!


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Alex 22 said:


> lol you guys crack me but none of that will ever happen


gtfo
[/quote]
f*ck you... gtfo
[/quote]

Gtfo Alex 22. who invited you in here anyways ?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Alex 22 said:


> lol you guys crack me but none of that will ever happen


gtfo
[/quote]
*f*ck you... gtfo*
[/quote]

said in a high pitched girls voice as his bals havent dropped yet :laugh:


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Didnt he post a pic once in the mugshot thread, he actually looked like a handsome young man


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Alex 22 said:


> lol you guys crack me but none of that will ever happen


gtfo
[/quote]
f*ck you... gtfo
[/quote]

The same to the both of you!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

oi ja im not liking your disobedient behaviour. settle down now child


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I will not!


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Everybody Gtfo.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Starting with you!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

in before the lock


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Hey guys it's been a few hours since I have last posted but I'm back! How is everybody doing? That guy pit man still around? And how about ja'eh? Man it feels good to be back! Hope you guys remember me still.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

good to have you back man! its been too long. don't stay gone so long next time, welcome back!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

-NBKK- said:


> Hey guys it's been a few hours since I have last posted but I'm back! How is everybody doing? That guy pit man still around? And how about ja'eh? Man it feels good to be back! Hope you guys remember me still.


If you were gone any longer I might have totally forgotten you.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Alex 22 (Jun 13, 2009)

LOL LMAO!


----------

